# Восстановление, спондилолизный антеспондилолистез тела позвонка L5, II степени



## Биолог (25 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Лариса, мне 45 лет, операцию сделали 3 апреля 2014г диагноз клинический: Дегенеративно-дистрофическая болезнь позвоночника. Центральный стеноз позвоночного канала на уровне двигательного сегмента L5-S1. Артроз дугоотросчатых суставов. Спондилолизный антеспондилолистез тела позвонка L5, II степени. Радикулопатия по L5 дерматому с обеих сторон. Болевой корешковый синдром по S1 дерматому с обеих сторон. Идёт процесс восстановления, до операции  не чувствовала пальцев ног (большие), сухожильные рефлексы отсутствовали (скорее были снижены, но почти до полного отсутствия), скованность, тупые тянущие боли по задней поверхности бедра. Восстановление идёт крайне медленно, рефлексы восстановились, онемение осталось 10%, прострелов и тянущих болей нет, есть периодическое ощущение инородного тела.
Операция: Костно-пластическая операция. Частичная гемиламинэктамия L5 справа, медиальная фасетотомия, устранение латерального стеноза, удаление грыжи L5-S1. Установка кейджа "Кепстоун", транспедикулярная фиксация L5-S1, подвижного поясничного сегмента позвоночника с использованием интраоперационного аппарата КТ-О-Arm, навигации медтроник Stalth Station системой "Секстант".
Собираюсь на санаторно-курортное лечение в Горно-Алтайске (Белокуриха), вопрос какие процедуры восстановительного лечения мне не противопоказаны? Массаж чего?
Нейрохирург на консультации сказал можно массаж на область поясницы, у меня сомнения, смысл массажа области поясницы если там жёсткая фиксация, + присутствуют периодические неприятные ощущения особенно на погоду. Что из физиотерапии можно применять? В раннем восстановительном периоде делала магнит, лазеротерапию и всё. Имеет ли смысл воспользоваться иглорефлексотерапией, иголочки также ставят преимущественно в сегменты L5-S1. Как отнестись к радоновым ваннам. Хочется прочитать мнение доктора Ступина, и других докторов.
Снимки прилагаю, они плохого качества, скорее не подойдут, других пока нет. Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Мар 2015)

Нейрохирург совершенно прав, рекомендуя массаж среди прочих процедур санаторно-курортного лечения. Можно и родоновые ванны, и грязелечение, и ЛФК, и терренкур, и плавательный бассейн. 
А вот показаний к ИРТ в настоящее время нет.


----------



## Биолог (25 Мар 2015)

Боязно, именно поясничной области..массаж ведь делается с усилием, растиранием , разминанием, а вдруг свернут невзначай ,  или просто лёгкий массаж поглаживающий, не пойму


----------



## doc (25 Мар 2015)

Однажды на приёме очередная пациентка, перенесшая до этого 5 (!) операций на поясничном отделе, спросила меня - не опасно ли ей делать массаж... Я сначала подумал, что она шутит.
Индивид, неоднократно подвергавшийся лечебному воздействию рук хирурга, вооружённых остро заточенным скальпелем, боится моей ничем не вооружённой руки! Нонсенс.
Ваш пример показывает, что та дама была не одинока в своих страхах.


Биолог написал(а):


> Боязно, именно поясничной области..массаж ведь делается с усилием, растиранием , разминанием, а вдруг свернут невзначай



Поясню по существу.
Объект воздействия при массаже: мышцы. Воздействие на них осуществляется через кожу и подкожную клетчатку. Что из перечисленного Вам могут свернуть?


----------



## Биолог (25 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Объект воздействия при массаже: мышцы


 спасибо, наверно я это и хотела услышать, страх повелевает нами, все боятся, но стесняются спросить. 
ещё больше страшат отдалённые последствия, через 4-5 лет ношения в себе кейджа и титановой установки, статистику ведь никто не проводил, и установки меняются через каждые пол-года.

*Владимир Воротынцев*, спасибо за ответ


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> А вот показаний к ИРТ в настоящее время нет


поясните пожалуйста, ведь ИРТ приложение к лечению, снять спазм, уменьшить отёк, дискомфорт,возможность активировать скрытые резервы, на время вперёд, как самостоятельное  лечение без комплекса процедур вряд ли поможет, может я не права, кто знает что у меня там внутри? 

SOS! я чувствовала, что-то становится не так.. всё таки спайки, доктора посоветуйте что делать дальше...


----------



## dr.dreval (27 Мар 2015)

*Биолог*, доброе утро!
Опишите неприятные ощущения более подробно.
Покажите пожалуйста снимки до операции.


----------



## Биолог (27 Мар 2015)

*dr.dreval*, здравствуйте! спасибо за внимание, после операции было ЛФК, физио, массаж,комплексное восстановление, всё относительно хорошо, работа сидячая на 1,25 ставки, через 6-7 месяцев появились тупые потягивания слева и справа, тяжесть, ломота, периодически потягивания усиливаются от поясницы до половины ягодицы справа. Через 7-8 мес появилось ощущение инородного тела в середине позвоночника, сидя и при хождении, стала носить корсет,  к вечеру условно "разваливаюсь",отдаёт в пах, как будто что то вот-вот вывалится из позвоночника, на следующее утро поднимаюсь быстро без длительной скованности, но в "раскоряку", в течении следующего дня ощущения те же иногда сильнее, или меньше. Когда очень тяжело пью целебрекс 200мг, в среднем пью капсулу в 4-5 дней. Лёжа становится легче, ночью при переворачивании просыпаюсь из-за отдачи влево или вправо.
Снимки попробую вечером повторить, если необходимо. Делала рентген в 3 мес и в 10 мес., рентгенолог пишет выраженный лордоз, установка металлоконструкции.


----------



## dr.dreval (27 Мар 2015)

Страдают суставы выше конструкции. Истмический спондилолистез у Вас существовал долго, диск на этом уровне был севший, теперь диск по высоте восстановлен и соответственно суставы пытаются привыкнуть к перераспределению нагрузки.
Мануальная терапия+ разработка индивидуальной ЛФК и через пару месяцев получите результат. Часто в таких случаях выполняют РЧД.


----------



## Биолог (27 Мар 2015)

*dr.dreval*, спасибо за внимание.


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Часто в таких случаях выполняют РЧД.


Расшифруйте пожалуйста,
в заключении пишут  в правых отделах позвоночного канала рубцовые изменения? стоит ли обращать на это внимание? что из физиотерапии мне можно выполнять?

снимки КТ

 

когда же у меня сформируется костный блок, никто в заключениях не пишет


----------



## Биолог (28 Мар 2015)

посмотрите пожалуйста видео КТ, можно ли по видео сказать что идёт благополучный процесс вживления и формирование костного блока


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

Биолог написал(а):


> Нейрохирург на консультации сказал можно массаж на область поясницы, у меня сомнения, смысл массажа области поясницы если там жёсткая фиксация, + присутствуют периодические неприятные ощущения особенно на погоду.


Жёсткая фиксация части скелета не отменяет необходимости лечения мускулатуры поясничного региона.
А неприятные ощущения в этой области, особенно связанные с метеофакторами, предполагают заинтересованность поясничных мышц и, скорее всего, ниже.
Физиотерапия показана. В выборе методов здесь уместно положиться на профессионализм медработников курорта. Опыт у них громадный.
Что касается иглотерапии, однозначно - да! И по данным литературы, и по своему личному опыту могу сказать, что использование иглоукалывания оправдано как в остром болевом периоде, так и для периода реабилитации.
Кстати говоря, точки для лечения Ваших проблем отнюдь не ограничиваются одним позвоночным сегментом. Здесь используется вся поясница, крестцовая область и ноги. Иногда добавляются точки живота, головы и рук. Для усиления эффекта можно включить в рецептуру точки ушной раковины.
Возможно, у иглотерапевта возникнут затруднения с выбором метода воздействия, так как одновременно имеются и болевые проявления и онемение (тут нужны взаимоисключающие методы воздействия иголок на точки). Но, думаю, опытный врач разберётся.


----------



## Биолог (28 Мар 2015)

*doc*, Андрей Петрович спасибо за внимание, объясните пожалуйста мануальный терапевт один делает мягко, у другого "глаза на лоб" вылазят,  техника у всех разная, как выбор сделать? так свернут на второй день пребывания в санатории и будет счастье


----------



## doc (28 Мар 2015)

Сначала должен быть осмотр и беседа. Во время неё задавайте все интересующие Вас вопросы. Можно их приготовить заранее. По заболеванию, по методам лечения, которые предполагает применить доктор и т.д. Спросите у других отдыхающих, что и как им делали. Думаю, сориентируетесь.


----------



## Биолог (29 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Физиотерапия показана. В выборе методов здесь уместно положиться на профессионализм медработников курорта. Опыт у них громадный.


проходила санат.курорт. лечение в Увильды, врач к которому меня прикрепили слыхом не слыхивала о моём заболевании, чуть не отменила то малое что было положено по стандарту, твердя НЕ НАВРЕДИ..лазер и магнитотерапию проходила,потому понимаю что это можно.
Хотелось совета с точкой какой из видов: ультразвук, электрофорез, микрополяризующих токов, амплипульс или в комбинации мне можно использовать в лечении, в связи с образовавшимися после операции рубцовыми изменениями в правом позвоночном канале.


----------



## doc (29 Мар 2015)

Биолог написал(а):


> проходила санат.курорт. лечение в Увильды, врач к которому меня прикрепили слыхом не слыхивала о моём заболевании, чуть не отменила то малое что было положено по стандарту, твердя НЕ НАВРЕДИ..лазер и магнитотерапию проходила,потому понимаю что это можно.
> Хотелось совета с точкой какой из видов: ультразвук, электрофорез, микрополяризующих токов, амплипульс или в комбинации мне можно использовать в лечении, в связи с образовавшимися после операции рубцовыми изменениями в правом позвоночном канале.


Давайте переадресуем этот вопрос Леониду Михайловичу. Он в этом деле профессионал, специализируется на физиотерапевтических методах.


----------



## dr.dreval (30 Мар 2015)

доброе утро!


Биолог написал(а):


> Расшифруйте пожалуйста,


Радиочастотная деструкция, один из методов пролонгированного обезболивания, "обесточивается" нерв вокруг суставов, что позволяет безболезненно продолжить восстановительный период. Эффективность до 80%.
ВАЖНО: двухэтапное действие, сначала блокада лекарствами- есть эффект- делается рчд. Нет эффекта от блокады- нет надобности делать рчд.


Биолог написал(а):


> стоит ли обращать на это внимание?


не стоит


Биолог написал(а):


> что из физиотерапии мне можно выполнять?


если нет противопоказаний со стороны остального организма- можно все без ограничения.
По опыту: листезы всегда идут на поправку дольше


----------



## Биолог (30 Мар 2015)

*dr.dreval*,Максим Дмитриевич, доброе утро,очень признательна за ответы, будем узнавать про РЧД, у нас не слышала, ближайшее г.Курган.. можно ещё один вопрос?
по видео пост №10,можно ли сказать что идёт благополучный процесс вживления и формирование костного блока, единственный в городе консультирующий нейрохирург пугает меня говоря что может не сформироваться, чем это может грозить для меня, кто и когда скажет про этот блок, если и описаниях рентгенологи его не упоминает. спасибо Вам большое.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Мар 2015)

Биолог написал(а):


> смысл массажа


Работа с мышцами.


----------



## dr.dreval (30 Мар 2015)

Биолог написал(а):


> если и описаниях рентгенологи его не упоминает


С чего Вы взяли что его нет?!
На рентгене, который Вы показываете, уровень операции закрыт подвздошными остями, поэтому не горячитесь, говоря что нет сращения.


----------



## Алекссандра (31 Май 2017)

Лариса, добрый день! Как Ваши дела обстоят сейчас? Как себя чувствуете?
Делали ли Вы массаж? И другие процедуры, которые советовали врачи на форуме?
Просто, тоже предстоит реабилитация, вот задумываюсь над тем, что делать, чтобы не навредить )))
Буду признательна за ответы!!!
Здоровья Вам!


----------

